# Stupid Data Loss!



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

Im getting sick of this DATA going in and out. I constantly have to put it in airplane mode then airplane mode off to get my DATA back, im sorry but the G-Nexus couldnt get here any faster


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

mackentosh said:


> Im getting sick of this DATA going in and out. I constantly have to put it in airplane mode then airplane mode off to get my DATA back, im sorry but the G-Nexus couldnt get here any faster


 I talk to a verizon representative earlier today in they said there'd having a lot of problems with data with 4 g phones not just a bionic but all 4 g phones and she also mention that before november is out the patch will be release to fix all that the camera problems the data loss problems and she happen to mention that I might actually be here by this weekend. So stay tuned and give the bionic a chance cuz it doesn't look like a nexus is coming anytime in november either

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobster22388 (Oct 8, 2011)

eXorcist said:


> I talk to a verizon representative earlier today in they said there'd having a lot of problems with data with 4 g phones not just a bionic but all 4 g phones and she also mention that before november is out the patch will be release to fix all that the camera problems the data loss problems and she happen to mention that I might actually be here by this weekend. So stay tuned and give the bionic a chance cuz it doesn't look like a nexus is coming anytime in november either
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Yea, definitely not just the Bionic with the problems. I saw in another thread on here someone actually talked to one of the higher up Moto Reps and they said the update has been pushed back to possibly late December. Fingers crossed here that they get moving faster than that on this update.


----------



## Flazell (Oct 13, 2011)

mackentosh said:


> Im getting sick of this DATA going in and out. I constantly have to put it in airplane mode then airplane mode off to get my DATA back, im sorry but the G-Nexus couldnt get here any faster


I read up on this last night, I believe it was on XDA.
1. Power your phone off
2. Remove your SIM card
3. Power your phone all the way up (without SIM card)
4. Power you're phone off
5. Install your SIM card
6. Power your phone back on

I'm not taking any credit for this, it was something that someone else figured out. (I don't remember the persons screen name) I will update my post later tonight with their name so they can get fair credit. At the time of their post they have not had any data loss for 2 weeks after they did this, I only did it last night and have not had any data loss myself.


----------



## rockstar323 (Sep 24, 2011)

Flazell said:


> I read up on this last night, I believe it was on XDA.
> 1. Power your phone off
> 2. Remove your SIM card
> 3. Power your phone all the way up (without SIM card)
> ...


Might have been me. I posted it at XDA. I read it here actually, the user said a Verizon tech told them to try it and it was like dialing *228. I did it the same day I switched from Th3royRom to Liberty, the last week of October. So I don't know if pulling/replacing the SIM card did it, switching to Liberty or a combo of both.

Here is the thread:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/7988-possible-data-loss-fix/


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

Bobster22388 said:


> Yea, definitely not just the Bionic with the problems. I saw in another thread on here someone actually talked to one of the higher up Moto Reps and they said the update has been pushed back to possibly late December. Fingers crossed here that they get moving faster than that on this update.


They been emailing people signed up for moto's "soak test" group saying they sre sending out the update to test for a day or two...and in my experience ....after they soak test.. its only 48 - 72 hours after soak they push the update ...def not dec. No worries

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobster22388 (Oct 8, 2011)

eXorcist said:


> They been emailing people signed up for moto's "soak test" group saying they sre sending out the update to test for a day or two...and in my experience ....after they soak test.. its only 48 - 72 hours after soak they push the update ...def not dec. No worries
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Cool. I'm hoping that's the case, it really is frustrating.


----------



## Flazell (Oct 13, 2011)

rockstar323 said:


> Might have been me. I posted it at XDA. I read it here actually, the user said a Verizon tech told them to try it and it was like dialing *228. I did it the same day I switched from Th3royRom to Liberty, the last week of October. So I don't know if pulling/replacing the SIM card did it, switching to Liberty or a combo of both.
> 
> Here is the thread:
> http://rootzwiki.com...-data-loss-fix/


I was having trouble even after I switched to Liberty, but haven't had any issues since I tried your method. Thanks for posting that trick, much appreciated!


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

eXorcist said:


> I talk to a verizon representative earlier today in they said there'd having a lot of problems with data with 4 g phones not just a bionic but all 4 g phones and she also mention that before november is out the patch will be release to fix all that the camera problems the data loss problems and she happen to mention that I might actually be here by this weekend. So stay tuned and give the bionic a chance cuz it doesn't look like a nexus is coming anytime in november either
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


The fix is 5.7.893 and it does help. Camera is quicker and data drops are near non-existent. If you wait for the official Verizon update, it will most likely be 5.7.894 - which kills root.

You can install 5.7.893 right now. I've been running it for weeks....


----------



## dmbfan13 (Sep 22, 2011)

I have 5.5.893...is there a major difference?


----------



## brandonleg (Aug 18, 2011)

Data drop has been getting worse for me as well. I'm running 5.7.893, have been for a week or two. It wasn't bad, until the last couple of days. Verizon says, "there are no problems in your area" (3G only here).

For what it's worth, mine seems to be wifi related. If I drop out of range of a connected wifi, or even disable wifi it won't reconnect to 3G. Switching to airplane mode and back several times won't get it back. If I reboot and leave wifi disabled, I have no problems at all.

The setting for cdma/LTE or just cdma has no effect on the problem.

Gonna try the method rockstar posted above this weekend when I have some time. I'm not 100% sure we're having the same problems though.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

4g just got turned on in my area and about 15 others. The network has definitely been wonky the last couple of days. Look at the LTE roadmap on droid life and see if you're by an area. Bet that's the cause.

And to whoever asked if 5.7 is better than 5.5, the answer is quite simply: hells yes


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

brandonleg said:


> Data drop has been getting worse for me as well. I'm running 5.7.893, have been for a week or two. It wasn't bad, until the last couple of days. Verizon says, "there are no problems in your area" (3G only here).
> 
> For what it's worth, mine seems to be wifi related. If I drop out of range of a connected wifi, or even disable wifi it won't reconnect to 3G. Switching to airplane mode and back several times won't get it back. If I reboot and leave wifi disabled, I have no problems at all.
> 
> ...


I am not 100% sure if this is actually what corrected it, but I have had success getting 3g data back after a wifi disconnect by going into manage apps and force closing the browser. I am in a 3g only area, this may have something to do with it, but I haven't had many data drops at all, only a few, and only one time did I have to reboot to get data back. Not even sure I needed to that time, I just decided it was easier at the time.


----------



## tangolima600 (Oct 22, 2011)

I have 5.7.893 with theory 2.2 and I get data drops a few times a week. Sometimes it can be fixed by cycling airplane mode but most other times I have to reboot the phone. It is incredibly frustrating and I am hoping this issue will get resolved.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## nosit1 (Oct 13, 2011)

This happens -every- single time I get to go on my break at work. My twenty minutes go fast and rebooting for Netflix because I don't have data doesn't help.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

Considering the data loss, I bet the AVERAGE KB/s is about the same as an always-on 3G lol

Frustrating ... ready for a fix. Just wish moto would unlock our bootloaders already so that we can do *their* job (update our phones)...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

Mine drops data all together. We don't have 4G here and I keep wifi on (forget to turn it off leaving home) and occasionally the 3G drops out but wifi stays on...that's fine when I'm at home EXCEPT I can get MMS. A reboot fixes it but is such a pain in the tushy.


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

if you get me a radio buffer logcat of the phone losing data, i'll try to fix it for you, ive done it for 3g motorola devices

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/4170-the-airplane-mode-bug-technical-analysis-and-fix

your bug is a bit different in that you can cycle airplane mode to fix it, but i think i can still fix the bug for you if you get me a radio based logcat


----------



## cyberLURKER (Jul 25, 2011)

droidxchat said:


> if you get me a radio buffer logcat of the phone losing data, i'll try to fix it for you, ive done it for 3g motorola device...


Woohoo thanks in advance! Even if you can solve it, thanks for helping!

I have installed alogcat... (bionic users you can get alogcat at the marketplace it's free) set buffer to radio 
DXC. please send filter instructions if any.

FYI... I never use wifi, I have unlimited data and should not need it. Even with wifi always off, I still lose data. 5.7 helped but not 100% I have tried to cycle airplane and it doesn't always work. I have tried cycle wifi and again nothing.
I am forced to reboot most of the time.
Geography seems to play the biggest role for me. Almost always lose data in my office. That never happened with my droid or droid x and doesn't happen with coworkers thunderbolt. It seems that the bionic does not handle switching from 4g to 3g and back well.


----------



## moset (Sep 22, 2011)

This seems to have worked for me.
I'm on 5.7.893. I read this in Droid Forums, I froze the Data Manager service. I still get drops occasionally but it restores on it's own within a few seconds. 3G only here so I can't say about 4G. 
It is much better than without freezing that service.


----------



## moset (Sep 22, 2011)

This seems to have worked for me.
I'm on 5.7.893. I read this in Droid Forums, I froze the Data Manager service. I still get drops occasionally but it restores on it's own within a few seconds. 3G only here so I can't say about 4G. 
It is much better than without freezing that service.


----------



## RangeRat125 (Sep 23, 2011)

I too froze data manager with TB and it seems to be better. No drops yet.


----------



## cyberLURKER (Jul 25, 2011)

I too froze data manager with TB when it was first suggested in September or early October and it didn't change anything.
Refroze again after 5.7 leak proved to also not do the job.
Data loss is limited now 3 to 6 drops a day. but still unacceptable.


----------



## cyberLURKER (Jul 25, 2011)

Four data loss logcats from yesterday


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

cyberlurker could you turn on thread time and take one or two more? sorry about that, thanks a bunch


----------



## cyberLURKER (Jul 25, 2011)

I have good data days and bad data days...
This is a bad one!!!

Even airplane toggling doesn't work! 3rd reboot since I walked into the office.
Big Red/Moto YOU BOTH SUCK!


----------



## rockstar323 (Sep 24, 2011)

cyberLURKER said:


> I have good data days and bad data days...
> This is a bad one!!!
> 
> Even airplane toggling doesn't work! 3rd reboot since I walked into the office.
> Big Red/Moto YOU BOTH SUCK!


Have you tried this?
Power Phone Off
Remove SIM
Power Phone On without SIM
Once fully booted power back off
Replace SIM
Power Up

I did this the last week of October and didn't have a single drop till a few days ago after I switched from Liberty to Purity. I tried it again and haven't had another one. Before I tried this I was getting them 2-3 times a day.

I'm running stock kernel and radio but system is 893 since that is what Purity is based off of.


----------



## brandonleg (Aug 18, 2011)

Last week, I was dropping constantly and had to reboot to get it back. 3 or 4 times a day. Did what Rockstar has posted above on Sat and haven't dropped since. Coincidence? Idk. It either helped me, or the network straightened up. Located in Northeast Ks.


----------



## rockstar323 (Sep 24, 2011)

brandonleg said:


> Last week, I was dropping constantly and had to reboot to get it back. 3 or 4 times a day. Did what Rockstar has posted above on Sat and haven't dropped since. Coincidence? Idk. It either helped me, or the network straightened up. Located in Northeast Ks.


Idk either. All I know is I went a month without a single data drop from 2-3+ a day after doing this. I also live in a 4G area and work in a 3G area so it changes from 4G to 3G a few times a day without a hitch. The only one I had since was after I switched from Liberty to Purity. I tried it again and hadn't had any since.


----------



## nivag (Nov 5, 2011)

I work cleaning condos and my data loss only happens at 2 of the condos and it happens every time. I'm wondering if it has to do with location/reception because after my data loss when data comes back I'm on 1x instead of 3g.


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

Flazell said:


> I read up on this last night, I believe it was on XDA.
> 1. Power your phone off
> 2. Remove your SIM card
> 3. Power your phone all the way up (without SIM card)
> ...


Do it a few times once a week. Lucky few may not continue to experience data loss. VZW engineers are looking into my libe so they say to figure out my data loss. There are days I have to put ky settings in cdma only otherwise lte will completely stop my connection

Sent from my [P]URIFIED DROID BIONIC


----------



## cyberLURKER (Jul 25, 2011)

joelbionic said:


> Do it a few times once a week. Lucky few may not continue to experience data loss. VZW engineers are looking into my libe so they say to figure out my data loss. There are days I have to put ky settings in cdma only otherwise lte will completely stop my connection
> 
> Sent from my [P]URIFIED DROID BIONIC


 Ditto... guys please read some of the other posts. This particular witchcraft with the sim card did nothing for me.

Motorola has made it clear on their blog that there is more than 1 problem.

That's part of the reason why they haven't come out with the promise November 1st official update and why is the release date keeps getting pushed back. Moto tech's are now reporting end of december.


----------



## cyberLURKER (Jul 25, 2011)

droidxchat said:


> cyberlurker could you turn on thread time and take one or two more? sorry about that, thanks a bunch


----------



## cyberLURKER (Jul 25, 2011)

droidxchat said:


> cyberlurker could you turn on thread time and take one or two more? sorry about that, thanks a bunch


----------



## TeeX (Jun 6, 2011)

rockstar323 said:


> Have you tried this?
> Power Phone Off
> Remove SIM
> Power Phone On without SIM
> ...


tried this, it didn't work for me. I had a data drop/ reboot about an hour after doing this. Thanks for your suggestion though.

Really wanted to love the Bionic, but now waiting for the GNex...


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

TeeX said:


> tried this, it didn't work for me. I had a data drop/ reboot about an hour after doing this. Thanks for your suggestion though.
> 
> Really wanted to love the Bionic, but now waiting for the GNex...


yeah that doesn't work me so I went ahead and donated my Bionic to a Dev and I'm currently back on my thunderbolt, its been 6 days no data loss. Man it feels good to be back on my CM7 thunderbolt, and MIUI is sweet too


----------



## Zog (Aug 19, 2011)

So am I experiencing a data drop when I see 4g and full bars but the browser will not respond? It comes back either immediately or after 30ish seconds.

I get disconnected from xbox live like 20 times a day and usually have no internet when it happens.. Seems like a data drop to me. It's incredibly annoying.

With 20+mb speeds I can put up with it.. I have faith a firmware or software fix is coming.


----------

